

Ask HN: How to teach HS students HTML & CSS in 1 hour? - maxstoller

Hi,<p>I've volunteered to teach a group of 30 high school students the basics of HTML &#38; CSS.  The class runs for 1 hour and 15 minutes.<p>How can I make it both informative and entertaining?<p>I would appreciate any advice.<p>Thanks
======
jqueryin
I'd keep it fairly brief, trying to explain the difference between block level
and inline elements. I'd focus on a standard header/body/footer type layout
with usage of an H1, body, span, and p tags. You can throw in an em or strong
for the sake of demonstrating more tags, but you've only got an hour to try
and get the basics engrained in their heads.

Once you've mocked up the page with absolutely ZERO styling, it's time to
delve into the CSS. I'd show them the basic selectors for background-color,
color, height, width, and some font styling. If you have time, demonstrate
padding and margins.

Lastly, time permitting, throw them a curve and demonstrate floats, relative
positioning, or absolute positioning. This really might be overboard for an
hour.. so it's merely a suggestion.

